# New Rise Against Video



## Hir (Sep 29, 2009)

*New Rise Against Video!*

With added furry.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhU3RajAo9k

One of my favourite Rise Against songs, gone rather anthromorphic.

Discuss?

Oh and I'm at 0:58. On the bench.

It concerns me how it bares little relevance to the music itself, it's one of my favourite Rise Against songs too.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 29, 2009)

creepy


----------



## Dass (Sep 29, 2009)

Frankly, that is the weirdest music video I've ever seen.

Those guys really hate their instruments, eh?


----------



## Benn (Sep 30, 2009)

*Furry Music Video*

The New RISE AGAINST - Savior Music Video has a bunch of fursuiter stuff going on in it, I urge you to check it out -- its a serious song, but the video throws off the angst...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF7-wIpvo_o&feature=popular

...Any thoughts as to why this was the theme?


----------



## Stawks (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Furry Music Video*

That was... interesting.

Though when it comes to fursuits in music videos I've always preferred Do You Realize.

Link


----------



## Dass (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Furry Music Video*

Beaten to the punch

Still though, weirdest music video I've ever seen. And those guys really hate their instruments, eh?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 30, 2009)

*Merging the two threads, same topic.*

That's a first for me, seeing moshing fursuiters, haha. This seems so random of Rise Against to do, and the last thing I would've expected for a music video on this song. Amusing, nonetheless.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 1, 2009)

Maybe Rise Against is furry? I mean they do believe animals are people too...


----------



## Hir (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought it was to represent endangered animals. But even then, it would still be WTF worthy.


----------

